# Nueva instalación con sistema EXT4

## 2uncas

Hola,

Quiero hacer una nueva instalación y usar el sistema de ext4.

 ¿Que distribución puedo usar para ello ?, vale por ejemplo la última de knoppix, en teoría valdría cualquiera con un kernel que ya lo soporte no ?.

Algún consejo sobre los parámetros del fichero fstab a la hora de montarlo.

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo vengo usando System Rescue CD para instalar Gentoo hace un tiempo ya. Tiene soporte EXT4, pero como dices, cualquier otra distribución que tenga soporte en el kernel sería lo mismo.

En mi fstab, lo de siempre:

```
/dev/sdb3      /      ext4      noatime 0 1
```

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

¿Que tal ext4? ¿se nota la mejora de rendimiento y demás? 

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas allá de todos los benchmarks que demuestan la superioridad de Ext4 sobre Ext3 (y de que ya se me acostumbró el ojo a funcionar sobre Ext4) si que se nota, a simple vista recuerdo que se notaba todo un poco mas fluido en mis pc con poca memoria ram.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

yo sigo con reiserfs.... para mi, no hay con que darle

----------

## Diabliyo

Para formatear ext3, es: mke2fs -j /dev/sdX

Pero, para formatear ext4, como es ??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> yo sigo con reiserfs.... para mi, no hay con que darle

 

Lo dejé de usar cuando después de un mal apagado hace un par de años me perdió el 100% de la información contenida en la partición. No digo que sea malo, pero a mi después de eso me ha curado de espanto  :Very Happy: 

Diabliyo, para formatear Ext4:

```
mkfs.ext4 <argumentos> <dispositivo>
```

El -j no hace falta por que va implícito, de hecho, que sistema de archivos moderno no usa journaling hoy en día?.

Salud!

----------

